# Like my band on Facebook and get a free download of our new EP.



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

All you have to do is like my band on Facebook and then PM me with your email address and I'll email you a link to download our newly released EP.
We're trying to get more likes to increase our chances or getting a spot in this year's Ottawa Bluesfest.


https://www.facebook.com/oldstereoband



Thanks!

Shaun - Old Stereo


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Sorry man - got out of FB when they got all Big-Brother-ish on everyone. Good luck though!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

gtone said:


> Sorry man - got out of FB when they got all Big-Brother-ish on everyone. Good luck though!


Another curmudgeon chiming in here :sSig_ImSorry: to crap in your thread, but I think you'll find a lot (maybe even a majority?) of the members here don't have FB accounts.

I understand why you want the 'likes' though, best of luck getting into the Festival!!!


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

keto said:


> Another curmudgeon chiming in here :sSig_ImSorry: to crap in your thread, but I think you'll find a lot (maybe even a majority?) of the members here don't have FB accounts.
> 
> I understand why you want the 'likes' though, best of luck getting into the Festival!!!



Yes...me too. But I wish the OP and your band the best of luck.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks guys. I can't blame you for staying away from Facebook. 
Unfortunately it's a must have for all bands out there to spread the word.


----------



## Shaun Letang (Jun 28, 2013)

captainbrew, there are Facebook fan gates out there that allow you to do this thing automatically, so when someone likes your page they're automatically redirected to a page where they can download whatever it is you're offering. You may want to look into it to save you doing it all manually. 

I also agree that Facebook's important to have, as it is a cheap way of advertising yourself compared to a lot of other media forms. I can see why may have left though, it's hard going from 'free' to '10% free, 90% paid'...


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Liked. Good luck with the festival.


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

Liked also. Fb and YT are great tools for promotion when rightly used.Some of my friends in the US did a "homemade" video for one of there songs,and are now well over 100k views. FB,YT..and bandcamp..They offer the album free to download..and 10$ for the cd..They had 200 copies of it available,sold out in 6h!
Good luck with the festival and the band
Peace
Frank


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

captainbrew said:


> Thanks guys. I can't blame you for staying away from Facebook.
> Unfortunately it's a must have for all bands out there to spread the word.


I think it's only a must have if you decide so.

Best of luck. I also don't do Face book or Twitter.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Shaun Letang said:


> captainbrew, there are Facebook fan gates out there that allow you to do this thing automatically, so when someone likes your page they're automatically redirected to a page where they can download whatever it is you're offering. You may want to look into it to save you doing it all manually.
> 
> I also agree that Facebook's important to have, as it is a cheap way of advertising yourself compared to a lot of other media forms. I can see why may have left though, it's hard going from 'free' to '10% free, 90% paid'...



Many people opt out of face book and twitter for other reasons. I wouldn't mind paying for face book if I thought it was worth it. For me it's just a huge tupperware party (lots of gossip and no real substance).


----------

